# Señalética para MTB?



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro! 

Estamos haciendo unos senderos y necesitamos señales para marcar los sentidos, preferencias de vía, drops y pequeños saltos todo esto para evitar accidentes y para que se vea más fresón jaja.

Yo sé que podemos poner las que creamos convenientes pero quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe si hay señales reglamentarias para este deporte o algo así.

Ya busqué en la red pero hasta ahora no he tenido suerte, si alguno me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceré mucho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues la neta, yo no se... para que hacerme wey.

Pero por que no contactar a la flota de IMBA Mexico?? Creo que tienen un manual de trailbuilding y ahi podrian venir algunas señales o minimo podrian orientarte.

La otra es que veas fotos de algunos centros ya establecidos.

Tal vez algo que se note, pero que no sea tan llamativo (por aquello de no ser intrusivo en el entorno). Las flechas serian muy agradecidas.

Me acuerdo que uno de los comentarios del Tigerdog cuando llego aca a Mexico fue ese... por que no marcabamos los senderos? La otra el nulo o pobre mantenimiento... ya se que es un situacion complicada por la tenencia de la tierra y otros varios factores, pero pues tiene razon... seguro que hablando se entiende la gente y se podrian marcar algunos senderos para que se puedan navegar mejor, sobre todo si no eres local.

Enhorabuena por hacer el esfuerzo de hacer mas senderos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hijole la verdad ya de perdida flechitas se agradecerian, que luego te pones unas perdidas!...

Se me ocurre algo asi como un codigo de colores segun el grado de dificultad del trayecto (o de si es para XC, freeride, etc) y que todas las flechas de ese trail en particular sean del mismo color. Hasta podria haber subdivisiones dentro de cada modalidad (XC Beginner, DH Avanzado, y asi).


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Warp, no tuve suerte cone ver en la página de la IMBA, también revisé videos de compeonatos del mundo y no logré ver ninguna señal, a excepción de la cinta peligro. Con las imagenes que posteó JackStephen foreros ya me estoy dando una idea de lo que voy a poner.

Lo más seguro es que no encontremos señales oficiales para MTB así que diseñaré algunas o me voy a piratear de internet algunos iconos que se vean chidos. jajaja


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pues la neta, yo no se... para que hacerme wey.
> 
> Pero por que no contactar a la flota de IMBA Mexico?? Creo que tienen un manual de trailbuilding y ahi podrian venir algunas señales o minimo podrian orientarte.
> 
> ...


Definitivamente esto de la señalización de rutas es un punto débil, no solo en México sino en toda Latinoamérica, y no solo en cuestión de ciclismo. En el caso del Bosque de La Primavera, por ejemplo, se han hecho intentos pero aún hay mucho más obstáculos que resultados: propiedad privada, falta de interés (tanto de autoridades como de ciclistas), destrucción de señales, falta de estándares, falta de educación/cultura, etc, etc, etc.

Ojalá pongamos más de nuestra parte para esto de la señalización de rutas, un aspecto que resulta de mucha importancia principalmente para quienes no conocen la zona.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

seria increible que en mexico tuvieramos señales para la bici de montaña tipo estados unidos o canada, pero esto no va a pasar por lo menos en un tiempo o hasta que una organizacion lo haga lo mas recomendable seria que cobraran la entrada a algunos parques nacionales o lugares donde se practica mountain bike y con esa lana pongan señales y den mantenimiento a los single tracks, el unico lugar en el D.F que se que cobran es en las llantas y los single tracks tienen pocas señales, en el desierto de los leones hay muchos caminos y no hay un letrero de nada a lo mucho una flecha pintada en una piedra lo mismo en chiluca trata de seguir la pintura roja o azul en los arboles no señalan nada, casi todas las rutas las tienes que hacer a la aventura y tu encontrar los caminos o que alguien te los enseñe, es una lastima en mexico hay montañas a lo cabron y no se esta aprovechando, tenemos que conformarnos con nuestros dos o tres lugares para rodar teniendo por lo menos 10 cerca de la casa (por lo menos en el d.f) estamos lejos de tener lugares señalados.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey brunomu, desviando un poco el tema, creo que nos conocimos hace un par de semanas en el Ajusco. Tacubaya, otros amigos y yo estabamos terminando de hacer una rampa cuando tu pasaste por ahi con un par de perros. Comentamos algunas cosas brevemente y seguiste tu camino... eras tu verdad?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

increible q chiquito es es el mundo de la bici asi es ese era yo que gustaso conocerlos, y si me fui por el camino que me dijiste que se llama la nueva, les quedo muy bien yo diria que demasiado perfecto.


----------

